
CPU miner malware? - voiper1
I found my computer using 100% cpu (on all 8 threads)... I think I found the culprit: cpm.exe.<p>Apparently, somehow, someone installed a cpu mining program on my computer that only works when the computer is idle. If not for the cpu desktop widget, I wouldn&#x27;t have noticed it!<p>Here&#x27;s the configuration file, in case we can stop this upstream on bases of fraud:<p>C:\Users\Avi\AppData\Roaming\cpuminer:
cpm.exe
cpuminer-conf.json
cpuminer-uninst.exe
msvcr120.dll<p>Conf reads, but poolminer.net doesn&#x27;t resolve.<p>{
	&quot;api-bind&quot; : &quot;0&quot;,<p>&quot;url&quot;: &quot;stratum+tcp:&#x2F;&#x2F;pool22.poolminers.net:2844&quot;,
	&quot;user&quot; : &quot;miner&quot;,
	&quot;pass&quot; : &quot;X&quot;,<p>&quot;algo&quot; : &quot;cryptonight&quot;,<p>&quot;on-idle&quot; : 30,
	&quot;on-idle-low&quot; : 30,<p>&quot;background&quot; : true,
	&quot;quiet&quot; : true
}
======
mod
$  nslookup pool22.poolminers.net Server: 192.168.0.1 Address: 192.168.0.1#53

Non-authoritative answer: Name: pool22.poolminers.net Address: 66.117.6.5

------
_RPM
Have you considered switching operating systems if you're the least bit
concerned about malware?

------
yosoyoso
i hope this help
[https://toolslib.net/downloads/viewdownload/1-adwcleaner/](https://toolslib.net/downloads/viewdownload/1-adwcleaner/)

